# g:/ is not accessible access is denied



## kwrea (Apr 10, 2008)

some help please....

currently running windows XP SP2, my USB ports are not allowing me access. Previously plugging a flash drive,MP3 or external hard drive was no issue. Now I receive g:/ is not accessible access is denied.
It shows up as a drive in my computer, and all these external devices work on other computers. I tried some online suggestions like renaming the drive, downloading a stand-alone sptd driver and starting in safe mode,
http://www.duplexsecure.com/downloads
however none of these options worked.
Some step by step suggestions would be kindly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## danlisa (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a thought, do you have any devices with memory card readers built into them attached to your PC?

My printer & scanner both have card readers and XP SP2 displays them as usable drives in My Computer, however clicking on them gives the same error you describe.


----------



## kwrea (Apr 10, 2008)

hi Danlisa, 
i checked what you said and my printers scanner shows up like you mentioned and is accessible through My computer with no trouble.


----------



## danlisa (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you made any changes to the BIOS or made any changes within the case?

If the answer is no and you have tested all your USB ports (front & rear), try unistalling the USB controller from within the Hardware Device Manager & Reboot. XP should reinstall the controller automatically. If not, have the MOBO install disk handy and reload the USB controller from there.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplu usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------

